# How do you identify a CVT transmission?



## epmedia (Sep 16, 2012)

2007 Versa.
I'm wanting to service the transmission and I don't know if it has a CVT or 4 speed automatic.
I understand that the CVT cannot use dextron 3, but the 4 speed can?

Is there a way to easily identify the transmission from the outside?

Help please


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Really? You couldn't find a picture of either on the web? You couldn't Google anything like it at all? You couldn't find a picture of a CVT shifter with a PRNDL pattern? Or a picture of a 4sp automatic shifter which a PRND21 pattern? Couldn't do that?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 2007 Versa S had either a 4-spd. AT or a 6-spd. MT. The Versa SL had either the CVT or the 6-spd. MT. It should also tell you the transmission fluid requirement on the dipstick, itself. 

For the CVT, it specifies CVT NS-2.
For the 4-spd. AT, Nissan Type "D" ATF is specified. Type "D" is Dexron/Dexron II and has a thinner viscosity than Dexron III. While Dexron III can be used safely to top off the fluid, it should not be used to service the trans, as issues of valves sticking in the valve body have been encountered due to it's use. To service a Nissan Type "D" spec trans, you can use genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF, Valvoline Maxlife ATF, or Castrol Multi-import ATF. There are a few others, including AMSOIL ATF, but Maxlife and Castrol's Multi-import are commonly found in Walmart and most auto parts stores and are usually a couple of dollars cheaper per quart than the Type "D."


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Also there may be a sticker on the underside of the hood stating the the type of transmission fluid to use.


----------



## epmedia (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help smj and rogoman.
note: this is not my car.
I'll see the car tomorrow and look for marks on the dipstick or stickers under the hood for the transmission. I'll also find out if it's an S or SL. AND stay away from dextron 3 for the service.

jdg -I googled a little bit 
I used a digital copy of the owners manual to compare the shifters and it shows PRND21 for both 4spd and CVT auto transmissions. Then I came here to seek more help.

Oh crap - I just looked at the owners manual again, and read a little further:
The pictures are the same (PRND21), but further reading only specifies PRNDL) for the CVT. Duh!


----------



## Drone Boy (Jan 6, 2020)

Well handled epm! BTW, past two days I’ve been Googling specific info related to starting problems for my 2012 Nissan Versa. That’s when I stumbled upon this forum!


----------

